# airforce  2025 what should it look like?



## thunderchild (4 Oct 2008)

I'v managed to make some major blunders I's still trying to figure out what the airforce is going to need, I had ideas but it seems that I was wrong.  So tell me what is needed.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Oct 2008)

have you read any other thread regarding the air force and equipment purchases?  If not I suggest you start there and read what the people who actually fly and maintain these aircraft actually have to say.


----------

